# tsql anfängerfrage :)



## Pantoi (29. Jan 2010)

Hi, ich bräuchte den Code für eine Prozedur die nichts anderes macht als:

SELECT * FROM <tablename>

den tablename vllt noch als Eingabevariable... das ganze möchte ich
dann über Java aufrufen und dort weiterverarbeiten.

Da ich mit tsql nicht weiter arbeiten muss, sondern nur testen möchte ob
mein Java Programm damit umgehen kann, wär ich sehr dankbar für die Prozedur.


----------



## Gast2 (31. Jan 2010)

```
CREATE PROCEDURE HumanResources.GetMitarbeiter 
    @LastName NVARCHAR(50), 
    @FirstName NVARCHAR(50) 
AS 
    SELECT *
    FROM HumanResources.vEmployeeDepartment
    WHERE FirstName = @FirstName AND LastName = @LastName;
```

Den Tabellennamen solltest du nicht als Parameter übernehmen, dann müsstest du den query dynamisch  bauen. Zum reinen testen sollte sowas hier reichen.


----------



## Pantoi (1. Feb 2010)

Ja, sollte definitiv reichen, Danke!


----------

